# وحدات نظام تكييف الهواء



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

وحدات نظام تكييف الهواء

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ-	توريد وتركيب جميع وحدات المياه المبردة ووحدات مناولة الهواء ووحدات المروحة والملف ووحدات التكييف المنفصلة الصغيرة والبنود الأخرى .

1/2	المراجع
أ -	ARI	معهد تكييف الهواء والتبريد . 
ARI 210	معدات وحدات تكييف الهواء .
ARI 260	تطبيق وتركيب وخدمة أنظمة الوحدات .
ARI 360	معدات وحدات تكييف الهواء التجارية والصناعية .
ARI 410	ملفات تسخين وتبريد الهواء بالإدارة القسرية .
ARI 440	مكيفات وحدات المروحة والملف (Fan Coil) للغرفة .
ARI 520	وحدات التبريد بالانضغاط والتكثيف ذات إزاحة فعالة.
ب -	ANSI	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ANSI B9.1	لائحة السلامة للتبريد الميكانيكى .
ANSI B15.1	مقياس السلامة لأجهزة نقل القدرة الميكانيكية .
ج -	ASHRAE	الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي التدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء 
ASHRAE 15	لائحة السلامة للتبريد الميكانيكى .
ASHRAE 33	طرق اختبار ملفات التبريد وتدفئة الهواء بالإدارة القسرية .
ASHRAE 37	طرق الاختبار لمعايرة معدات مضخة تكييف وتدفئة الهواء .
ASHRAE 90A	حفظ الطاقة فى تصميم المبانى الحديثة .
د -	NEMA	الجمعية الوطنية لصناع الأعمال الكهربائية
NEMA MG.1	المحركات والمولدات .
NEMAICS	المقاييس العامة للمراقبة الصناعية والنظام .
هـ-	NFPA	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق
NFPA 70	اللائحة القومية للكهرباء .
NFPA.90.A	تركيب نظم تكييف الهواء والتهوية 
و -	UL	مختبرات الضامنين
UL 465	مكيفات تبريد الهواء المركزية .
UL883	مقاييس السلامة لوحدات تكييف المروحة والملف Fan Coil ووحدات تدفئة غرفة مروحية.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقديم بيانات الصانع الفنية عن المنتج شاملة معدلات السعات لجميع وحدات تكييف الهواء المحددة والأوزان ( الشحن والتركيب والتشغيل ) والقطع الخاصة والملحقات الموردة وتعليمات التركيب وبدء التشغيل .
‌ب-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية: تقديم رسومات الورشة التنفيذية للصانع للتجميع محددا فيها الأبعاد والوزن وطريقة التحميل والخلوصات المطلوبة وطرق تجميع المكونات وموضع وحجم كل وصلة بالموقع.
‌ج-	الرسومات التخطيطية لتمديد الأسلاك : تقديم متطلبات الصانع لتمديدات أسلاك الطاقة الكهربائية للوحدات. 
‌د-	بيانات التشغيل والصيانة : تقديم بيانات الصيانة وقوائم القطع لكل وحدة والتحكم والملحقات شاملة دليل صيانة العيوب ودليل الخدمة وجدول وإجراءات الصيانة الوقائية.
‌ه-	الرسومات حسب المنفذ : يتم إعداد وتقديم مجموعة كاملة حديثة لجميع الأعمال الميكانيكية حسب تركيبها.
‌و-	قوائم قطع الغيار: تقديم قائمة الصانع لقطع غيار معدات تكييف الهواء اللازمة لمدة سنتين لمراجعة المهندس واعتماده.

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين
أ‌-	النقل والمناولة والتخزين للمواد يكون طبقا لتوصيات الصانع الخاصة بنقل ومناولة وتخزين المواد.
ب‌-	تورد المواد للموقع في عبوات الصانع وتغليف وحاويات المصنع الأصلية وبطاقات تحمل بيانات الصانع والطراز والمحتويات وتخزن المواد فى عبواتها الأصلية الغير تالفة بعيدا عن الأرض في منطقة جيدة التهوية ومحمية من التقلبات المناخية والرطوبة والأوساخ ودرجات الحرارة العالية.

1/5	الضمان
أ-	يجب ضمان المشروع لمدة (2) عامين تاليين لتاريخ الاستلام الابتدائى لصاحب العمل . ويعتبر تاريخ الاستلام النهائى هو التاريخ المحدد للدفعة النهائية للمقاول . ويكون لضواغط التبريد فترة ضمان إضافية قدرها ثلاث سنوات .

1/6 ضمان الجودة
أ-	الاختبارات : يقوم المقاول بتقديم برنامج الاختبار المقترح للمهندس قبل البدء للاختبار حسب الجدول بفترة أسبوعين على الأقل لضمان الموافقة والاعتماد للعاملين والأجهزة المطلوبة ونطاق برنامج الاختبار، يتم إجراء جميع الاختبارات في حضور المهندس ، و يتم إخطار المهندس بميعاد الاختبار قبل يومين من موعد إجراء أى اختبار يتم إجراؤه ويكون المقاول مسئولا عن توفير الماء والكهرباء اللازمين لإجراء الاختبار ويتولى المقاول أيضا توفير جميع المواد والمعدات والأجهزة والعاملين اللازمين لإجراء الاختبارات .
ب-	الاختبار: يكون اختبار النظام وتقديم التقارير طبقا لمقاييس ashrae القابلة للتطبيق.

1/7	اختبارات التشغيل
أ-	قبل المعاينة النهائية يقوم المقاول بتشغيل كامل النظام بشكل مستمر وحر وبثبات بحد أدنى لفترة (14) يوما متصلة وبحد ادنى 8 ساعات يوميا . وفى حالة ظهور آي مشاكل يتم إعادة وتكرار فترة الاختبار لأربعة عشر يوما اخرى حتى يتم الحصول على تشغيل ناجح لمدة اربعة عشر يوما كاملة .

1/8 تعليمات التشغيل
أ-	يقوم المقاول بتأمين تعليمات التشغيل الكاملة لمنسوبي صاحب العمل بكيفية تشغيل كامل النظام شاملا جميع البنود والمعدات التى تكون أو تحتوى على مكونات تدار بمحركات أو ذات تسخين بمقاومة كهربائية . تعطى هذه التعليمات فى الوقت المناسب الذى يحدده للمهندس .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	عام
‌أ-	ينبغى أن تكون المواد جديدة من افضل نوعية وطبقا لاعتماد المهندس . البنود الصغيرة والملحقات والأجهزة والتي تعتبر ضرورية للتشغيل السليم لكامل لنظام يتم توريدها بواسطة المقاول لتلك النظم بغض النظر عما إذا كانوا مذكورين على وجه التحديد فى المواصفات أو الرسومات أم لم يكونوا مذكورين.
‌ب-	وحدات تكييف الهواء : ينبغى أن يكون التصميم والتصنيع والتركيب لجميع معدات التبريد الميكانيكية مطابقا لمتطلبات ASHRAE 15 و ARI 590 .
‌ج- جميع الآليات الدوارة الميكانيكية أو غيرها من أجزاء متحركة تكون مطابقة لمقاييسANSI B15-1 .
‌د-	تكون وحدات ومعدات وملحقات وتركيبات تكييف الهواء مصنعة من مواد ومكونات وأجزاء مناسبة وملائمة لظروف مناخ موقع المشروع وفقا لتوصيات الصانع ونظم اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية العالمية.

2/2 المواسير وتركيبات المواسير
‌أ-	الأنابيب السابقة الشحن: أنابيب التبريد لوحدات التكييف من النوع المنفصل الصغير الحجم أو المنفصل ذو مجارى الهواء تكون من أنابيب نحاسية من نوع K ، انسيابية منظفة ومنزوع منها الماء وموردة بشحنة المبرد وسدادات محكمة لكل طول منها. والأنابيب المعزولة تورد من صانع وحدات تكييف الهواء.

2/3 وحدات تكييف الهواء من النوع المنفصل الصغير الحجم (Mini Split) 
‌أ-	يتكون النظام من وحدة تكثيف هواء مبرد بوحدة تحكم عن بعد ووحدة ملف و مروحة بالداخل .
‌ب-	تكون وحدة التكثيف لتبريد الهواء ووحدة الملف والمروحة الداخلية المصاحبة لها مطابقة لمتطلبات ARI 210 و UL 465 .
‌ج-	تكون الوحدات من النوع والسعات حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
‌د-	وحدة التكثيف تكون وحدة متكاملة مدمجة تجميع المصنع ، مشغلة كهربائيا وتتكون من ضاغط وملف مكثف ومروحة مكثف ومحرك والهيكل الإنشائي اللازم وغلاف تبييت محمى من العوامل الجوية ، وكذلك الصمامات وتمديدات المواسير والأسلاك وأجهزة التحكم وتكون الوحدة مسبقة الشحن بغاز التبريد (R-22).
‌ه- زعانف وملف المكثف تكون مطلاة بطبقة طلاء مضادة للصدأ من منتجات الصانع القياسية حسب اعتماد المهندس .
‌و-	وحدات الملف والمروحة بالداخل من نوع التمدد المباشر بالثيرموستات التي تعمل عن بعد والمفاتيح تتضمن ملفات مبخر وملف تسخين كهربى (حيثما هو مطلوب) وجهاز تمدد ومراوح طرد مركزى ومحركات وأجهزة تحكم ومرشحات هواء وأحواض تجميع مياه التكثيف ومجارى تصريف . تزود كل وحدة بشحن تشغيل من المصنع للمبرد والزيت أو حافظ شحن ، يكون المبرد نوع (R-22).
‌ز-	يكون الضاغط من النوع تام الإحكام أو نصف تام الإحكام ويتحمل التشغيل فى ظروف تحميل جزئية ويكون قادرا على التشغيل المتواصل إلى أدنى خطوة من عدم التحميل حسب المطلوب.
‌ح-	تورد الوحدات بالطول المطلوب من المواسير المبردة مسبقة العزل ومسبقة الشحن وكذلك ثرموستات تعمل عن بعد ومفاتيح من صانع الوحدات.
‌ط-	تكون وحدات التكييف المنفصلة نوع مضخة التبريد والتسخين أو نوع السخان الكهربائي.

2/4	وحدات التكييف المنفصلة المركزية
أ-	وحدات مكثف تبريد الهواء 
1-	يجب أن تكون الوحدات مجمعة بدقة ومختبرة بالمصنع . يجب أن تكون مصممة للاستخدام مع غاز تبريد 22 .
2-	تكون خصائص وطبيعة أداء وسعات تبريد الوحدة وفقا للموضح بالرسومات . يكون لملف المكثف أنابيب من النحاس وزعانف من الألومنيوم ويجب أن يورد بطبقات طلاء الصانع القياسية المقاومة للصدأ .
3-	يكون الضاغط من النوع القابل للصيانة المحكم الغلق والمصمم بعوازل زنبركية خارجية ويكون مزود بمضخات زيت خدمة مرتبطة آليا .
4-	تكون الوحدة مصممة للتركيب الخارجي وبمراوح نوع دفع إدارة مباشرة .
ب-	وحدات المروحة والملف
1-	تكون الوحدات من النوع والحجم والسعة وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات . تورد وحدات المروحة والملف حسب الموصف بالبند 2/8 من هذا القسم .

2/5	مبردات السوائل المدمجة من النوع اللولبي
أ -	توريد وتركيب وحدات مبردات السوائل من النوع اللولبي المبرد بالهواء كاملة من نوع ومقاس وسعة حسب المبين بالرسومات (جدول المعدات). تكون الوحدات معايرة بالتطابق مع مقاييس ASHRAE ومقياس معهد التبريد وتكييف الهواء (ARI) رقم 590.
ب-	تكون الوحدات من النوع المدمج المبرد بالهواء وتتكون من ضاغط مفرد أو ضواغط متعددة من النوع اللولبي ومبرد سوائل بالتمدد المباشر، ومكثف مبرد بالهواء وتمديدات أنابيب وأسلاك مجهزة بالمصنع ومبيتة داخل غلاف الوحدة. وتحتوى الوحدة على شحنة تشغيل كاملة من وسيط التبريد R-134A ونظام ميكروبروسسر مركب بالمصنع ويكون قادرا عل بيان حالة جميع الإنذارات البعيدة للأمان والطاقة. يتطابق إنشاء الوحدة مع لائحة الأمان لـ ANSI B9.1 ، ولائحتي ASME , NEC. وتبيت الوحدة داخل مغلف من الصلب المجلفن مدهون بدهان من اللاك بالفرن، المقاوم للعوامل الجوية.
ج -	تعاير المبردات عند درجة حرارة محيطة 48 درجة مئوية.
د -	تختبر جميع المبردات بالمصنع للتأكد من السعة واستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية قبل الشحن. يقدم الصانع مثل ذلك الدليل.
هـ-	الضاغط
1-	يكون الضاغط ممكنا خدمته بالموقع، ويدار بطريقة مباشرة، من نوع مفرد اللولب أو ثنائي اللولب مع عضو دوار لولبي رئيسي الذي يتشابك مع عدد (2) أعضاء دوران بابية (Gaterotors) متعارضين قطريا. عضو الدوران اللولبي الرئيسي يكون له تحزيزات لولبية وينشأ من سبيكة صلب عالية. عضوي الدوران البابيين المتماثلين يتم وضعهما مقابل جانبي عضو الدوران الرئيسي. تصنع أعضاء الدوران البابية (Gate rotors) من مادة مشبعة بالكربون ومصممة ومركبة. دعائم أعضاء الدوران البابية تصنع من الحديد الزهر.
2-	يستخدم الضاغط النصف محكم دورة توفير داخلية لتعزيز تأثير تبريد الوحدة ولتسمح للضاغط بأن يعمل عند نقطة تشغيل أكثر كفاءة.
3-	يستخدم نظام لحقن وسيط التبريد السائل لإحكام مسارات التسرب المحتملة بين الجانبين العالي والمنخفض للضاغط.
4-	يتم تزويد نظام تعديل الصمامات المنزلق للتحكم في التفريغ. ويكون المحرك الكهربائي نصف محكم أو محكم. من نوع قفص السنجاب ويبرد بواسطة وسيط تبريد سائل الذي يسمح للمحرك بأن يعمل في درجات حرارة أقل. يكون معامل القوى للضاغط 0.90 أو أكبر.
و -	المبخر 
1-	يكون المبخر من نوع التمدد المباشر ذو غلاف وأنابيب وله جذع أسطواني من الصلب الكربوني وعارضة للمياه من اليوليبروفيلين لمقاومة الصدأ، وأنابيب نحاسية بدون لحامات ذات ريش داخلية وذات كفاءة عالية. والأنابيب تكون ملفوفة وممتدة إلى ألواح من الصلب الكربوني السميك للأنابيب. رؤوس وسيط التبريد تكون من الصلب الكربوني ويمكن فكها لتسمح بالنفاذ إلى الأنابيب من آي من النهايات. لسهولة إزالة الماء، تزود سدادات للتهوية والصرف على الغلاف.
2-	يلف المبخر بكابل مسخن كهربائي ويعزل بواسطة عازل من البولي يوريثان مقفول الخلية سمك 19مم (K = 0.28 عند درجة حرارة 23.9 درجة مئوية) لتأمين حماية ضد التجمد حتى درجة حرارة للهواء المحيط - 10 درجة مئوية ويركب العازل ويلصق في مكانه ثم يدهن بدهان فينيل مرن لمقاومة التشقق.
3-	يصمم المبخر على ضغط تشغيل في ناحية وسيط التبريد مقداره 225 psig (1552 كيلو باسكال) وضغط تشغيل في ناحية الماء مقداره 175 psig (1207 كيلو باسكال). يصمم المبخر ويصنع ويختبر ويختم بالتطابق مع متطلبات لائحة ASME.
ز -	المكثف 
1-	يكون للمكثف المبرد بالهواء ريش من النحاس مربوطة ميكانيكا إلى من النحاس غير ملحومة، يتم تنظيفها، وإزالة المياه منها، وإحكامها واختبارها ضد التسرب عند ضغط 1034 كيلو باسكال (450 psig) ومراوح المكثف تكون من النوع المروحي ولها واقيات آمان من أسلاك صلب مكسوة بالبلاستيك PVC. موزونة استاتيكيا وديناميكا وتقوم بالصرف رأسيا. ومراوح المكثف يكون لها حماية كامنة ضد زيادة التيار. محركات مراوح المكثف يكون لها عزل من طبقة F. ملفات المكثف وريشه تغلف بطبقة من طلاء ضد الصدأ حسب ما يتم اعتماده من المهندس.
ح -	مكونات وسيط التبريد 
1-	تشمل مكونات دائرة وسيط التبريد كاتم صوت للغازات الساخنة، وأداة تنفيس الضغط في الجانب العالي وصمام غلق خط السائل، ومجفف مرشح القلب يمكن استبداله، وزجاجة بيان للرطوبة، وصمام تمدد. في حالة الضرورة، يمكن استخدام مخففات الحمل وهى تكون مخففات حمل أسطوانية تشغل كهربائيا بقطع السحب.
ط -	أجهزة تحكم المبرد 
1-	تزود المبردات بنظام تحكم منطقي وبمتحكم للمراقبة عن بعد وللتتالي.
2-	تحكم المبرد يكون له "بروتوكول" مفتوح للتداخل البيني مع نظام التحكم TES ذو الدرجة الصناعية ومع نظام إدارة المبنى BMS.
3-	التحكم في الطاقة الضغطية : تكون كل وحدة قادرة على العمل بطريقة مرضية عند درجة الحرارة الداخلية المنخفضة.
4-	التحكم في السعة : كل تحكم للوحدة يكون مزودا بالمصنع بأداة تعمل بالكهرباء لوضع وإزالة الحمل عن الضاغط ووسيلة تحكم لضواغط التدوير. يتم تزويد ممر تحويلي للغازات الساخنة. ويكون للمبردات متحكمات في السعة المتعددة. وتزود المبردات إما بمقاييس للضغط أو نظام عرض رقمي طرفي للآتي :
-	ضغط التصريف
-	ضغط السحب
-	ضغط الزيت
5-	متحكمات الوحدة، شاملة الميكروبروسسر تركب بالمصنع وتمد أسلاكها في مغلف مقاوم للعوامل الجوية له أبواب نفاذ مفصلية يشتمل على مبين تشغيل المضخات وأعطالها عند بدء ونهاية كل دورة، وحماية ضد السحب المنخفض ومفتاح للتصرف، وأمان ضد درجة الحرارة المنخفضة للماء المبرد، وحماية ضد ضغط الزيت المنخفض لكل دائرة، ووقاية من الضغط الكهربائي الداخلي المنخفض لكل ضاغط، وكتل النهاية لدوائر القوى والتحكم، وقواطع التيار لمحرك المروحة، ومفاتيح للتشغيل والإيقاف، ولوحة تتابع قابلة للتغيير، وحماية مستقلة للضاغط، وخاصية ضبط نقاط الماء المبرد الراجع أو المغادر، ونموذج عرض رقمي ولوحة ميكروبروسسر وخاصية إعادة ضبط درجة الحرارة. برمجة لوحة تحكم الميكروبروسسر تكون عن طريق نظام بلمس لوحة مفاتيح. ويكون للمحركات نظام للإحساس بالتيار ذو ثلاث أرجل ، ويكون للوحدة القدرة على الإمداد بنسخة مطبوعة تبين حالة النظام والأعطال.
ى - المتطلبات الكهربائية : تكون المتطلبات الكهربائية حسب الجدول ويتم تزويد محول تحكم مركب بالمصنع. تزود الوحدات بنقطة مفردة للإمداد بالطاقة ومفتاح قطع تيار غير مزود بمصهر لعزل الوحدة.

2/6	وحدة مناولة الهواء (AHU)
أ -	عام : تورد وحدات مناولة هواء مصنعة ومختبرة بالمصنع حسب ما هو مبين وتكون أحجامها وسعتها حسب المبين بالرسومات. وتختبر الوحدات وتعاير، وتزود بشهادات بالتطابق مع ARI 430. يجب أن تحمل الوحدة بطاقة شهادة تصديق ARI وتكون مدرجة في دليل ARI لمنتجات تكييف الهواء المطبقة ذات الضمان.
ب -	المغلفات : أجزاء المكونات تنشأ من لوحات مشكلة ذات مقاس سميك من صلب مجلفن بالمصنع، ومقوى بإحكام بهيكل خارجي من الصلب الإنشائي. يتم تزويدها بأبواب للنفاذ مفصلية أو بلوحات يمكن فكها للنفاذ إلى الأقسام والمكونات التي تتطلب الخدمة. جميع الأجزاء المركبة خارجيا يكون لها وصلات (بجوانات) بين اللوحات.
ج -	العزل :. يكون لجميع الوحدات سطح خارجي مزدوج بعزل حراري وصوتي داخلي بسمك 2 بوصة (50مم) من البولييوريثين المحقون ذو معامل حراري 0.5 K  W/M ويتطابق مع متطلبات NFPA 90A الخاصة بانتشار اللهب وتولد الدخان. الوحدات المركبة خارجيا يكون لها سقف مائل ذو دهان زائد مضاد للصدأ وطبقة رقيقة للحماية ذاتية اللصق.
د -	أحواض صرف ناتج التكثيف : يكون لها حائط مزدوج مع وصلات للصرف ملولبة على كلا الجانبين وتمتد بالكامل تحت قسم الملف بالوحدات. أوعية صرف ناتج التكثيف تعزل "بأيزوسيانوريت" رغوي بسمك 16مم ذو وجه مكسو بطبقة رقيقة من الألمنيوم كحاجز للبخار ويلصق بين الوعاء الصلب الخارجي والوعاء الداخلي الصلب السميك. يطلى الوعاء الداخلي بمادة ذات قاعدة "الاستوميرية" لمقاومة الصدأ. 
ويجب أن يتطابق لاصق العزل والطلاء الداخلي مع متطلبات NFPA 90A الخاصة بانتشار اللهب وتوليد الدخان.
هـ -	أقسام المروحة : تنشأ أقسام المروحة من الصلب المجلفن ويكون لها قاعدة مجرى مشكلة للتركيب المتكامل للمروحة، والمحرك ولوحات المغلف. المروحة والعجلات، والعامود، والمحملات تركب على الهيكل من الصلب الإنشائي وتثبت بإحكام بالقاعدة المجرى وتكون المراوح ذات عرض مزدوج ومن نوع مزدوج المدخل وريش منحنية للأمام أو بمراوح نوع ريش بسطح انسياب هوائي (AIR FOIL) منحنية للخلف حسب ما هو مبين بالجدول. والعجلات المنحنية للأمام تكون من الصلب "المبندر" (المطلي بالفوسفات) مدهون بطبقة من اللاك بالفرن أو من الصلب المجلفن. العجلات ذات سطح انسياب هوائي تكون من صلب مدهون بطبقة ابتدائية من كرومات الزنك ودهان نهو من اللاك. وحدات مناولة الهواء المركبة خارجيا يكون لها عجلات مائلة للخلف أو بسطح انسياب هوائي(AIR FOILED). يركب المحرك بالمصنع على قضبان انزلاق. 
تكون المحركات مفتوحة وصامدة للتنقيط أو مغلفة تماما ومبردة بمروحة. 
أعمدة تشغيل المحركات تكون من صلب صلد، مشكلة بالمخرطة، ومجلخة ومصقولة، وتوصل عجلات المروحة بخابور إلى عامود التشغيل وتصمم للتشغيل المستمر عند أقصى معدل لسرعة المروحة والقدرة الحصانية للمحرك. وتختار عجلات المروحة وأعمدة التشغيل لتعمل بمقدار 25% أدنى من السرعة الحرجة الأولى وتكون متوازنة استاتيكيا وديناميكيا كمجموعة. محملات المروحة تكون ذاتية التحاذى من النوع الكروي ذو وسادة لإعادة التشحيم، وتختار لعمر متوسط مقداره 200000 ساعة عند ظروف التشغيل التصميمية حسب ANSI B 3.15. 
يكون عزل الاهتزازات بالنسبة للمروحة بالكامل، والمحرك، ومجموعة الإدارة باستخدام زنبركات حارفة 50مم ، تركب داخليا في المصنع الوصلة المرنة لطرد المروحة وزنبركات مقاومة الدفع. 
تركب محركات المراوح بالمصنع بداخل مغلف قسم المروحة، على قضبان انزلاق ولها مسماري ضبط. وتكون قدرة المحرك حسب المبينة، وأجزاء إدارة المروحة تركب بالمصنع مع عمل الضبط النهائي للاستقامة والسير بواسطة المقاول بعد التركيب. 
حيثما يبين ذلك في جداول المعدات، فإن الوحدات يتم تزويدها بعاكسات متغيرة التردد. 
تزود منظمات خنق تصريف المروحة، مع مراوح منحنية للأمام، حيثما يتطلب الأمر ذلك. يكون لمنظمات الخنق ريش عمل متعاكسة مشكلة عند الحواف ومثبتة ميكانيكيا إلى قضبان من الصلب تدور في جلب من البرونز مركبة على إطار جاسئ ذو شفة من الصلب المجلفن.
و -	أقسام الملفات : يكون لأقسام الملفات مجارى للملفات للخدمة الشاقة تمتد على كامل عرض الوحدة لتزويد الملفات التي تنزلق للداخل، وتنزلق للخارج بسهولة الخدمة والصيانة. تكون جميع الملفات من النوع "الخرطوشة" ويمكن فكها من جانب وصل الملف بالمغلف. ويتم اختبارها عند ضغط هواء 400 PSIG بينما تكون مغمورة في الماء. يتم إصدار شهادة أداء الملف طبقا لمقاييس ARI 410. 
ملفات الماء المبرد تكون من زعانف ألمنيوم مع رقاب وتثبت إلى أنابيب من النحاس بقطر خارجي 13مم كحد أدنى بالتمدد الميكانيكي. زعانف وحدة مناولة الهواء تغلف بطبقة فينيول بالفرن بعد الإنتاج. يكون للملفات مغلفات من الصلب المجلفن وصاعدات من الصلب بوصلات ملولبة. ضغط التشغيل يكون 20 بار (300 PSIG) عند درجة 93 مئوية (200 فهرنهيت). تكون الملفات قابلة للتصفية ويكون لها دوائر غير صائدة. ولن يسمح بتواجد وسائل إثارة الاضطراب بداخل الأنابيب. يكون للصاعدات وصلات تهوية وصرف. وملفات الوحدات ذات الهواء الجديد بنسبة 100% تنشأ من أنابيب نحاسية مع زعانف نحاسية. ملفات التسخين الكهربائي، حيثما تكون مطلوبة للاستخدام في وحدات معالجة الهواء الكبيرة، تكون ملفات تسخين من النوع المفتوح الأسلاك، 80% نيكل و20% كروم. تكون معزولة بجلب سيراميك عائمة، وتدعم في الهيكل الصلب المجلفن. وتكون الجلب غائرة في فتحات بارزة وتكوم على كوابيل ساندة على مسافات تباعد لا تزيد عن 100مم من المركز وتزود القاطعات الحرارية للحماية الابتدائية والثانوية ضد درجة الحرارة الزائدة لتطابق متطلبات مختبرات الضامنين UL وNEC. 
يورد صندوق متكامل للتحكم من الصانع يحتوى على قواطع حرارية، تحكم ابتدائي وثانوي، مفاتيح تلامس مساندة، مصهرات للدوائر الفرعية، مفتاح سريان الهواء، ومحول التحكم ذو مصهرات. 
عند وجود الملفات في أكوام، يتم تزويد أحواض صرف متوسطة بأنابيب صرف عند إحدى الناحيتين لصرف ناتج التكثف إلى حوض الصرف الرئيسي بدون غمر الملف الأسفل بالماء.
ز -	أقسام المرشح : يتم توريد أقسام المرشحات بواسطة صانع وحدة مناولة الهواء، بنفس طريقة إنشاء المغلف حسب الموصف لأقسام الوحدة الأخرى. أقسام المرشح ذو "الخرطوشة" لتركيب مدخل المروحة يكون قادرا على استقبال المرشحات الابتدائية القابلة للتنظيف سمك 50مم و تآلف من مرشحات "خرطوشة" 300 × 600مم و600 × 600 مم وبكفاءة 85% كحد أدنى (مقاييس ASHRAE 52-76). أقسام المرشحات ذات "الخرطوشة" يكون لها أبواب نفاذ مفصلية على الجانبين لتغيير المرشح. أقسام المرشحات ذات السرعة المنخفضة تكون قادرة على استقبال مرشحات سمك 50مم ذات أحجام قياسية تنظم في تشكيل Vأفقي. يتم تزويد أبواب مفصلية للنفاذ على كلا الجانبين.
ح -	صناديق الخلط : يكون لها أسلحة متوازية تشغل بمحرك. ومنظمات خنق متصلة ببعضها للهواء الخارجي والهواء الراجع. أسلحة منظم الخنق يكون لها منحنيات متوازية للصلابة وتلحم إلى قضبان حديدية قطر 13مم تدور في جلب من النايلون وتركب في هياكل منظمات الخنق الجاسئة من الصلب المجلفن وتجزأ منظمات الخنق إلى أقسام لتحديد طول السلاح بحيث لا يزيد عن 1270 مم من أجل منع انفتال السلاح الزائد وللتأكد من إحكام الغلق. يكون لجميع الوحدات التي تركب خارجيا مأخذ للهواء الجديد ذو غطاء ضد المطر ومرشحات. 
ط-	وحدات توفير الطاقة ( Economizer)
يتم تزويد وحدات مناولة الهواء بنظام توفير الطاقة حيث يركب صندوق طرد مزود بخامد طرد يعمل بمحرك كهربائي ويركب أيضا خامد هواء نقي يعمل بمحرك كهربائي على صندوق الخلط للتحكم فى كمية الهواء النقية حسب متطلبات المبنى والعوامل الجوية الخارجية لتوفير الطاقة .

2/7 وحدة مناولة الهواء (AHU) المتغيرة كمية الهواء
أ -	تكون بنفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن تكون مزودة بمراوح متغيرة السرعة بنظام التغيير الترددي للفولت (Variable Frequency Drive Controller) وتكون مزودة بنظام وحدات توفير طاقة (Economizer) أو بدون وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات .

2/8	الوحدات ذات الملف والمروحة (FCU)
أ -	تكون الوحدات ذات شهادة مصادقة بأن تعطى قدرات تبريد عند اختبارها بالتطابق مع مقاييس ARI رقم 441. القطع الاختيارية ولوازم الوحدة يتم تجميعها ومد أسلاكها بالتطابق مع NEC . الوحدة بدون قطع اختياره ولوازم تكون ضمن قوائم مختبرات الضامنين UL.
ب -	تكون الوحدة الأساسية كاملة مع ملف الماء، ومروحة طاردة مركزية واحدة أو أكثر، مع محركات PSC ، ومفتاح ذو ثلاث سرعات وحوض صرف ناتج التكثف ومغلف من الصلب المجلفن مقاس 18 (GAUGE) وتعزل الخزانة حراريا وصوتيا بواسطة عازل من الصوف الزجاجي سمك 12 مم يقابل متطلبات NFPA-90.
ج-	وحدات التهيؤ المدعمة بقوائم يكون لها رقبة 62مم لمجرى هواء الراجع أسفل وحدة التهيؤ التي تسمح بإزالة المرشح الاختياري بدون إزالة آي لوحات. اللوحات الخلفية القابلة للفك تسمح بالنفاذ إلى مجموعة ضاغط المحرك، والصمامات وتمديدات المواسير.
د -	الوحدات التي تركب مكشوفة يكون بها شبكة للهواء الراجع من النوع ذو الأسياخ المفصلية في الجزء الخلفي من الوحدة مع مرشح قابل للتنظيف وشبكة للإمداد متكاملة مزدوجة الانحراف.
هـ -	تكون الملفات (قياسية من 4 أو 6 صفوف) مع أنابيب نحاسية ذات قطر خارجي 12مم وزعانف ألمنيوم مربوطة ميكانيكيا إلى الأنابيب. تختبر الملفات ضد التسرب عند ضغط هواء 2.4 ميجا باسكال بحد أدنى وتكون مناسبة لضغوط تشغيل حتى 1.72 ميجا باسكال. يكون لكل ملف هواية يدوية (قياسية) أو أوتوماتكية (اختيارية). ووصلات الارتشاح للملف من النحاس OD بالمقاسات المدونة على المساقط الأفقية.
و -	محركات المروحة تكون ذات ثلاث سرعات من النوع الموصل بمكثف بصفة دائمة منفصل وبه حماية مبيته ضد زيادة الحمل الحراري. تكون المراوح من النوع ذو الطرد المركزي، منحنية للأمام وموازنة استاتيكيا وديناميكيا وعجلات المروحة والمغلف من الصلب المدهون.
ز -	صندوق الوصل يركب بالمصنع وتمد أسلاكه إلى محرك المروحة، والصمامات الكهربائية الاختيارية، والمسخن الكهربائي، "والأكواستات".
ح -	حوض الصرف يكون من الصلب المجلفن سمك 18 (GAUGE) ويكون مائلا لأجل صرف حر حتى يصبح مستويا. تعزل الأسطح الداخلية والخارجية وبها مؤخر للنيران رغوي مقفول الخلية. ووصلة الصرف تكون تركيبة ارتشاح ذكر بقطر 21.8مم. 
ط-	المرشحات تكون بسمك 25مم عبارة عن وسيط ترشيح قابل للتنظيف في إطار من الألمنيوم.
ى -	الصمامات : مجموعة من الصمامات التي تدار بمحرك، تشتمل على صمام تضمين يدار بمحرك ذو ثلاث اتجاهات، وصمام موازنة واحد، وصمامين بوابين، وتمديدات مواسير الوصل تعمل من أنابيب نحاسية، والكابلات الكهربائية لمحرك الصمامات. ومجموعة الصمامات يتم تزويدها بوصلات مركبة بالمصنع. جميع وحدات DCPY يكون لها مجموعة صمامات 3/4 بوصة. جميع وحدات CEW يكون لها مجموعة صمامات 3/4 بوصة لمعدلات التدفق فوق 5 جالون في الدقيقة ومجموعة 1/2 بوصة لمعدلات التدفق حتى 5 جالون في الدقيقة. تزود جميع الوحدات بشفة تنقيط تحت مجموعة الصمامات.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1 التركيب
أ-	يكون تركيب كامل نظام تكييف الهواء مطابقا لمتطلبات ari 260 و ansi b9.1 . 
ب-	تكون المعدات والمكونات كاملة التركيب بطريقة تسمح بالتشغيل السليم المتسلسل للمعدات وأجهزة التحكم بها . يتم تركيب المعدات طبقا لتوصيات الصانع . يتم عمل اساسات مناسبة لتركيب المعدات والملحقات والأجهزة وتمديدات المواسير وأجهزة التحكم ، وتشتمل الاساسات أيضا على الدعامات وعوازل الاهتزاز والقوائم والأدلة والمثبتات والمشابك والسنادات القوسية. يتم انتقاء وتحديد مقاس وحدات العزل بناء على متطلبات أسطح تركيز الحمل وادنى تردد للاهتزاز .
ينبغى أن تكون أساسات المعدات مطابقة لتوصيات صانع المعدات ما لم يبين خلاف ذلك بالرسومات . توضع مسامير التثبيت والأكمام بدقة باستخدام ألواح معايرة معدة جيدا . وتكون مسامير التثبيت بطول مناسب ومزودة بألواح ملحومة على طرف الرأس المبيتة في الخرسانة . 
يجب أن تكون قواعد المعدات مستوية باستخدام روافع أو أسافين صلب وتكون مملطة بدقة باستخدام مونة تمليط غير قابلة للانكماش . يتم الحفاظ على المعدات نظيفة تماما وخالية من القاذورات والزيوت والأوساخ مع دهان المواضع التى زال عنها الطلاء حتى الاستلام النهائى .
ج-	تمديدات الأسلاك الكهربائية : تركيب جميع الأجهزة الكهربائية الموردة من الصانع ولكن غير محددة كتركيب مصنع .

3/2	اختبار ومعاينة الموقع
أ-	المعاينة : يتم معاينة المواد والمعدات والتركيبات الكاملة بواسطة المهندس ، جميع المواد والمعدات أو الأعمال المرفوضة بسبب العيوب أو عدم المطابقة مع الرسومات والمواصفات يتم استبدالها أو تصحيحها بواسطة المقاول وطبقا لتوجيهات المهندس .
ب-	يبدأ تشغيل نظام التكييف طبقا لتعليمات الصانع لبدء التشغيل وفى حضور مندوب الصانع الفنى ، تختبر أجهزة التحكم ويتم إيضاح المطابقة للمتطلبات . ينبغى استبدال أجهزة التحكم التالفة أو التي لا تعمل بشكل مرضى أو غيرها من معدات معيبة ويتم إعادة اختبارها .
ج-	الاختبارات
1-	تورد المواد والمعدات المطلوبة لإجراء الاختبار بواسطة المقاول . جميع العيوب المكتشفة أثناء الاختبار يتم إصلاحها بواسطة المقاول بدون تكلفة إضافية على صاحب العمل.
2-	الاختبارات بعد التركيب وقبل استلام الأعمال يتم إجراؤها فى حضور المهندس وتخضع لاعتماده .
3-	يجب التطابق مع المتطلبات القابلة للتطبيق بالقسم 990 15 - الاختبار والضبط والموازنة .
4-	المعدات والمواد ذات شهادات مطابقة للمواصفات والمقاييس المرجعية لن تستلزم إعادة اختبارها قبل التركيب . المعدات والمواد التى لم يتم اختبارها فى مكان التصنيع يتم اختبارها قبل وبعد التركيب حسب ما هو مطبق ، وحيثما هو ضرورى لتحديد المطابقة للمواصفات والمقاييس المرجعية .


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## emadsaad77 (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكرمكم الله وجعلكم من احبائه


----------



## شريف حداد (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لحضراتكم


----------



## arch_hamada (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## يونس العبود (28 أبريل 2011)

شششششششششكررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الحسني تو (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ..... ارجو تزويدي بمخطط شد الكونتكر لسبلت نيونين اير 2طن حيث اني قمت بربط الكونتكتر على مااعتقد بطريقه خاطئه وساكون ممنون لكم هذا الطلب الاول والثاني هي كيف اشغل الوحده الخارجيه بدون الوحده الداخليه مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير:4::77:


----------



## احمدالسادة (26 يوليو 2011)

عمل جميل ومفيد مشاء الله


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخوين يونس العبود وأحمد السادة بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## جميل جمال المقطري (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ياهندسة*


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود

*


----------



## المعماري 12 (4 مارس 2013)

معلومات قيمة وبارك الله فيك .


----------

